

How Google (and Amazon) could make Android developers happy - iainmerrick
https://medium.com/p/e46d67af5cf4

======
amits89
If it's Amazon then they will go with Forked Android as they have maintained
their identity in Tablet market with the name of Kindle. Amazon came up with a
great strategy of using forked Android and integrate Amazon services for app
store and many more.

